# Car Limits Driving Day with Andrew Walsh



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Ged (Knight), Mark (Big Mark), Paul and I all went on a Car Limits Airfield driving tuition day yesterday at North Weald Airfield- with instructor Andrew Walsh.

We covered all sorts of different techniques ....

You go out one at a time and undertake various driving "tasks". The first of which is a (supposed) simple emergency stop. Straight away he picked up on a few things I do wrong which would improve my braking technique (namely putting the clutch in too soon and keeping too much pressure on the pedal ... where I should start easing off).

The second thing you do is high speed cornering. Basically you build up to no more than 70 mph (on your first run) and take a 90 degree turn to your left. You have plenty of space to drift out .. but there is a drain that runs along the tarmac and that makes an imaginary wall. My first run I was pretty apprehesive and took it at 55mph ... After plenty of runs I was up to 70 mph. Andrew then took the car out and took the bend at 90. He then showed us a few techniques - releasing the throttle fully on the bend while turning. Stamping on the brakes as you take the corner. Easing on the brakes as you take the corner, and then finally finding the optimum braking balance through the corner. Suffice to say I got up to just over 80mph - and spun a few times (first time i've ever spun the car ... it's quite interesting spinning at 80mph !!!!).

We then done some techniques to balance understeer - i.e. getting the car understeering on full lock - and then once it starts to understeer - "unwinding" the steering a little but keeping the throttle the same ... 

Next was steering the car on the throttle - keeping the steering wheel in the same position (slightly turned). it's amazing how much you can move the car around without moving the steering !!

Finally Andrew put a circuit together. He gave a "warm-up" lap whereby he talked you through the course. Then he set you a time to try and match, and then he shows you mistakes that people often make. He set a time of 55 seconds in my car ... but the most entertaining part was the demo of mistakes. It's quite incredible the ability that he has ... in his hands my car was dancing around the circuit. Power slides, drifting ... absolutely incredible. The best run I managed was a 59 second run ... which I was very pleased with.

I think all of us that attended were VERY impressed .. with the course, Andrews abilities, his teaching methods and the fact we all came away feeling we'd learned alot.

I would HIGHLY recommend this course .. regardless of your ability - you WILL learn something from the day.

For more info about it visit : http://www.carlimits.com/

If you go - make sure your tyres are WELL inflated (he will check them for wear). I had to put ALOT in mine as they were well down on pressure.

Make sure your car is good working order too ... Paul had some troubles with his and ended up having to cut the day very short. Hope you get it sorted soon Paul.

Overall - HIGHLY RECOMMENDED !!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Yep totally agree mate a top day with a nice relaxed atmosphere, well worth it to explore the limits of car and driver safely


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

november is the next available date!! 

but £150 each for 4 people sounds really rather good value!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

It's absolutely superb value Matt ... I really can't recommend it enough.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Its excellent value and Andrew is a very good instructor


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Excellent, sounds like just what I need - a course in how not to crash  
I'd be up for going along to one if people want to book a "Skyline Day". Can't do any dates in September though


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

You'll learn how to spin it though


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm up for this - not crashing sounds good


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Sounds good and a lot cheaper than Don Palmer who although very good is £400 per person for three people.........

Guy


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Im up for this!  

Who's up for this in November then?


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Sounds really good, am also very interested.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i might be interested around november.

only live 8 miles away


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

feckin ahse

I would have loved to have done this as a final farewell to the bomber.

gutted.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

So who's up for a Skyline foursome in November then?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Sounds great...I'd definitely want to go but for the fact I'm on the far side...


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm up for it.


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

Definately up for it!

Stick my name down.

Kev


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I was intending to do the Don Palmer one. This looks and sounds really good though and since it is a lot cheaper - this looks like the one for me.

Can you put me down please? 



> kgleeson] Definately up for it!
> 
> Stick my name down.
> 
> Kev


If we both do it - perhaps a convoy on the way up would be an idea?  

Cheers

Mart


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm definately also up for this as only live 20 mins away and but aren't we up to about 6-8 people now?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Put me down


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

OK so there are at least 6 of us who want to do this. I'll ring the place and find out if we would have to split the group or whether we could do a club special for 6 to 8 people on the day.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Think they only do a max of 4 people, to be honest that is plenty as it gives Andrew more time to spend with each of you in the car


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

bladerider said:


> feckin ahse
> 
> I would have loved to have done this as a final farewell to the bomber.
> 
> gutted.


See 

http://www.skylineowners.com/forum/showthread.php?p=140276&posted=1#post140276

1 space left for anyone interested.

Ant.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Andrew will only take groups of more than 4 if the participants have already attended a normal day. This is because he is not comfortable with leaving novices alone for too long - he has a zero accident record and he want's to keep it that way  .
So we could either book 2 four attendee days or just book in individually for the novice training and then organise a club intermediate day sometime.
What do you think?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I think Claire and Peter were looking into a group of days and hiring the space to see if we can get some sort of discount.


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

You can do an activity day, like I am organising. It's not one to one coaching but more a group of people having fun with Andy's supervision.

Ant.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Ant,

Perhaps we can discuss next weekend?

Cheers
John


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

Only just seen this. I'd be interested too.

Ken.


----------



## lynchy (Aug 21, 2004)

I`m also very interested. Only recently got my GTR and could do with some tips. 

Who should I contact to sort this out and when in November as I`ll probably be away on business for the first 10 days or so.

Paul


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Bit late putting my input in here as I'm currently realxing with a beer (or several) on me hols 

Would have to agree with both Daz and Ged on this one.....a top day out hosted by a very accomplished instructor in a really relaxed atmosphere. Andrew explains things in a really easy to understand manner, gives you a quick demo one by one, then lets you have a few cracks at it yourself. Likelyhood is, at some point during the day you WILL spin, but there's so much space it doesn't matter.

Really would reccommend this very highly indeed!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, count me in !!


----------



## C&C (Sep 17, 2002)

*Another recommendation*

Well, after reading the initial thread about this day, and all the comments and interest, I was very interested in having a go (especially as the car is now finally back on the road - Many Thanks Ron at RK). Although a skyline day hasn't yet been organised, I couldn't wait, so checked up the website for available days. I looked on the 6th Oct, and there was one available for 14th Oct (yesterday), where 2 guys had booked with MX5s, and 2 spare places. I booked the remaining 2 places for myself and my wife Cecilia, and we decided to see whether it was as good as reported. Cecilia said she'd have a go, but took a book with the intention of driving a bit, but probably letting the rest of us get on with it for the rest of the day.

The day dawned grey and overcast, and by the time we arrived, the windscreen wipers were going flat out. I was actually quite pleased it was raining, as one of my concerns (and quite a common subject of debate) is the handling in the wet, so a chance to find out more about this in a safe environment was a bonus.

The format was very much as Daz described in his initial post, with Andrew covering some basics including how to steer and not to feed the wheel. Then it was on to the 90 degree corner which we found the limit at around 55mph (remember it was wet). Trying at 60mph resulted in my first experience of spinning the car  - although not my last on the day!

By the time we got to do the circuit at the end, the rain had stopped, and the tarmac had dried out. Andrew set me a time of 1 minute and on my last run I got down to the target, after starting out doing 1:20+ 

I'd agree also with previous posts about making sure the car is in good condition, as there is a fair amount of use of the brakes and tyres. We were lucky with the rain earlier as this meant the tyres didn't take quite such a pasting. I think I need a brake upgrade though, as by the end of the circuits the front brakes were smoking quite a bit, although there wasn't much fade from the DS2500 pads!

All I can say is that it was absolutely excellent, and I learnt loads - perhaps the most valuable thing though was that I learnt just how much more I have to learn, and how little I know!

Andrew is a superb instructor, and perhaps a measure of how laid back yet encouraging he is, is in Cecilia's experience of the day. She hasn't driven the car much, and when asked to drive quickly and do an emergency stop at the start, she only got up to 45mph. Despite her being nervous, Andrew encouraged her, and she ended up getting the fastest speed round the corner of 56-57mph. She also enjoyed spinning the car without stalling it, and doing controlled donuts! 
By the end of the day, she was also doing the circuit in 1:11, and when we were leaving, wanted to know when we could do it again!! Needless to say, her book remained unopened all day.

Thanks to Andrew, and also to the other 2 guys in the MX5s who made it so enjoyable.

All in all, an excellent day - we'll certainly both be doing it again in the not too distant future (Hopefully with some other skylines??).

Conrad.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Glad you enjoyed the day Conrad.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

The same Andrew Walsh that used to race in rally cross in the early 90's perchance?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Andrew Walsh was a Benetton F1 test driver before the rear wing came off at over 200mph and he crashed over a distance of a mile. He then lost his bottle a bit and the other test driver was quicker than him. He went back to another single seater formula but something else occurred and he quit.

I think he's done several other formula's too.

He told us a fair bit about his racing career during lunch - but I can't remember everything he said.

He knows his stuff ... and is a very good "teacher". His approach is VERY relaxed - and that helps you to be more relaxed when he's teaching you.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Has anything been done to book a slot? Which people are interested? At a glance it looks like there is enough interest for two days.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

This sounds excellent but maybe some time early next year would suit me better for financial reasons. How much of a pasting do the tyres get, roughly? If my tyres have 50% life left in them when I turn up, what would I reasonably expect them to have at the end of the day? (this is a cost issue for me).


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

Your tyre wear depends on conditions on the day and your compound.
On a hot dry day my Yoko's were fine but my mates Potenza's totally melted, we drove from the airfield straight to a tyre place.


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

this sounds like a cracking day. think im gonna give it a go.


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Just found this vid of Andrew Walsh driving at North Weald  

http://www.despistada.co.uk/rst/rst-v8-sprint.wmv


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Who's the guy sitting on the roll bar filming it though  
It's a shame they didn't mount the camera a few inches lower, the top windscreen surround is right in the way of the horizon


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

and some people think they are good drivers....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

So

Some time has passed since you guys did this driving day

can i ask an honest question?

Has it affected your long term driving skill? Do you feel the benefit of the experiance even today, or did you slip back into old habits after some time?


Be curious to know....

ta

mook


----------

